

Xkcd meets reality - maggie
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2009/06/21/xkcd_meets_real.html

======
DannoHung
Ahhh, undead math. I love it.

Actually, I watched Ghostbusters tonight and in the scene where Gozer asks
them to pick their doom, I wondered what would have happened had Ray thought
of like... a triangle, or maybe a platonic solid.

~~~
Retric
Some how I can see the ending working with a giant _Triangle of DOOM_ that
attacks and shoots lighting ect.

    
    
      "Hmm, don't see that every day."
      "I thought I would pick something safe from my childhood."

------
mellis
For another example (admittedly less spectacular) of xkcd appearing in a real-
life context, see Ross Douthat's review of Mark Helprin's screed on copyright:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/21/books/review/Douthat-t.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/21/books/review/Douthat-t.html?_r=1)

~~~
daleharvey
I think the youtube speaking peoples comments back to them has to be the best
xkcd come to life

<http://xkcd.com/481/>

------
TrevorJ
I'm a bit creeped out by the real-life explanation, if only becasue I JUST
finished watching an episode of "House" where the same thing happens.
Apparently this is a theme of late.

------
g_
Nitpick: it's written xkcd or XKCD, not Xkcd. (Source:
<http://xkcd.com/about>)

~~~
Timothee
I believe Hacker News capitalize the first word of the submission title no
matter what. Which brings "IPhone" quite often.

~~~
g_
It is possible to use a lowercase title:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=669937>

